# Puppy Squeals Loudly and Excessively



## Jemascola (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello everyone. My name is Joey, and this is my first post on this message board. Anyway, my family got a new puppy yesterday. It was named Ashley by the owners, but we're trying to come up with a new name for it. Anyway, when we took the puppy home, it started squealing and yelping really loudly and excessively. We didn't take much notice at first because we assumed that it was nervous that it was away from its siblings and that it was in a new setting and around different people. However, it has been one day since we picked up the dog, and the situation doesn't seem much better at all. It seems like it never stops squealing. And when it squeals, it often does it very loudly. Just this morning, we had the dog in the basement briefly, and my mother could hear it through the car even all the way at the other end of the driveway, and the driveway's relatively far away from the basement. I'm serious, that dog yells LOUD sometimes.

The good news is that last night when we went to sleep, the dog quieted down and didn't give us any trouble. It also tends to calm down a little bit when it eats or chews on something. Also, lying down usually helps it. Even so, none of those things cure it completely, as it will often revert back to its usual howling and squealing. Has anyone else faced a problem like this? What do you think should be done about this? Thanks.


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

What kind of puppy is it? How old is it? Are you putting the pup in a crate? It sounds like the pup is scared- a little more info may help.


----------



## Jemascola (Dec 10, 2007)

The puppy is about a few months old and weaned. From what the owners told us, it is part Beagle and part Labrador. We don't have a crate or official dog bed for it yet, although I have given it a place under my desk to sleep for the time being. I figured that the space under the desk was a rather confined space so it would hopefully feel more or less secure there.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Get the dog a crate, it will make it feel more secure.


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

I had a feeling you'd say beagle! They can be vocal and LOUD. There have been a few threads n the last couple months about loud crying beagles with alot of good advice. It has only been a day or so, the new environment must be scary for her. One thing I have learned is a tired beagle is a quiet beagle. I would suspect she's got quite a bit of energy, especially a beagle/lab X. Have you tried taking her for a nice long walk? A walk and a good romp in the yard usually does the trick for us. Walks mentally & physically tire them out, a good hard play session will burn off excess energy. Beagles like to be with the family, they don't particularly like to be left alone, they cry whine and can cause lots of trouble. When we leave our beagle alone, (we crated him the first few months-now he's confined to the kitchen) I ALWAYS leave a stuffed kong, he will chew/lick it for a LONG time and then will usually curl up and go to sleep, he's always in his bed when I get home (and no complaints from the neighbors!). I would try crate training asap, but he may cry more- take it slow & lots of rewards. I'm sure you'll get some good advice, post some pictures!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

You said its only been a day....give the dog some time to adjust to her new environment. It could take weeks for her to fully adjust, maybe even longer. Imagine if you were taken away from your home and everything that was familiar...I imagine it would take you longer than a day to get used to it.


----------



## dolphinheart9 (Dec 11, 2007)

Maybe a toy or blanket scented by the mother or siblings would help to settle it into your home.


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

I think you need to bond with it more, show it everythings ok..


----------

